# Stocking a 30g



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

So I wanted to branch away from my journal and see what mother members thought of my crazy scheming! I have a 30 gallon tank with an Aqueon Quietflow filter and an Aquaclear 20 filter. I was planning on getting two fantail goldfish, but have starting researching Mollies again as well. 

I was curious on what your opinion is- do you think two fantail goldfish would outgrow this tank, or be fine in it for life? 
Would Mollies work better?
If so, how many Mollies (black and white/silver, sticking to the m:f ratio) could go in the 30g?

Thanks to everyone to replies!


----------

